# What position do you sleep in?



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I sleep on my stomach. I HAVE to sleep on my stomach. I CANNOT fall asleep on my side or lying on my back. I put my left hand over my pillow and sleep with my head facing to the right. This is my position and has been for every single night...as long as I can remember.

For those who sleep in other positions, or on their stomachs too - do you feel like you have to sleep in that position to fall asleep? Or is it just preference? I feel like I don't even have a choice but to sleep on my stomach.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

back or side. couldn't sleep on my stomach.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Downward dog


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Side or side/stomach. I can't sleep on my back at all or fully on stomach


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Side sleeper for life. When it's cold it's easier to cover your exposed ear with the blanket that way. Also you cuddle easier that way.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I doubt I could fall asleep if I wasn't on my back.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Left side, stomach, right side. Repeat cycle at least 30 times. Not exaggerating.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

every night i try to sleep on my side, and I end up giving up at 3am and sleeping on my back


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Side.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Side with my blankets tucked under me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

On my side sometimes slightly on my stomach crossed with side, and then I usually switch sides multiple times. I think when I was younger I would always sleep on the same side as some kind ritual thing but I stopped doing that eventually. I also always sleep with my duvet against my mouth/nose.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

On my side with a pillow over my head. :lol

I toss and turn quite a bit and usually end up on my stomach (stummuck).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

My side. Every now and then I fall asleep on my stomach but I couldn't do it most nights. My side is most comfortable.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My side.

Like sleeping on my back but I get sleep paralysis without exception every time I sleep on my back.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I used to alternate sleeping on my left side and back (right side on this lumpy bed, I would've rolled right out, but I could nap on my right side on the couch), but with my weight and body shape (VERY wide hips) I tend to get a sort of "kink" in my ribs when on my side. Then for some reason I turned so my feet were on my pillow (using a folded blanket for my head) and alternated sleeping on my belly and my back. (On bad nights I'd try to doze off sitting huddled upright, then when drowsiness hit I'd lie down.)

Now I just sleep on my back with a wedge-shaped pillow (feet still on the other pillow), because I have an abdominal stoma and the thought of leaking all over my bed skeeves me out too much to tempt fate. :/ Plus I have to hold a little pillow over my belly when I cough (frequently) because I have a hernia, and I can't do that lying on my stomach. I also still doze off sitting upright under certain circumstances. I'm very fidgety when getting comfortable and am like The Princess & The Pea.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Purritos*

Probably majority of the time on my side in the fetal position. I make myself into a burrito and then wedge part of the blanket between my legs.

I move around a lot. From the left side, to the right side, to my stomach, to my back.....repeat ad infinitum.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

On the side - and I have to sleep on only one side of the bed. My wife thinks its funny now that I sleep alone that I don't want to take up the whole bed but it just feels weird. She likes to spread out but I like just sleeping on the right hand side. Plus I have to have my digital radio beside me to listen to the BBC for when I wake up through the night.

Jesus, it's non-stop excitement in my bedroom nowadays.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

I sleep on my back alone but on my side if with boy


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

on my side


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

yourfavestoner said:


> I sleep on my stomach. I HAVE to sleep on my stomach. I CANNOT fall asleep on my side or lying on my back. I put my left hand over my pillow and sleep with my head facing to the right. This is my position and has been for every single night...as long as I can remember.
> 
> For those who sleep in other positions, or on their stomachs too - do you feel like you have to sleep in that position to fall asleep? Or is it just preference? I feel like I don't even have a choice but to sleep on my stomach.


We fall asleep the _exact_ same way, even facing the right :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Karsten said:


> Side with my blankets tucked under me.


^^ This


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, side sleep is dominating. I've heard it's the best position for your body to be in, but still shocked at the results.



cosmicslop said:


> Side sleeper for life. When it's cold it's easier to cover your exposed ear with the blanket that way. Also you cuddle easier that way.


If I had a partner I'd be all about that! Stomach is the worst for cuddling.



Cascades said:


> We fall asleep the _exact_ same way, even facing the right :lol


Uncanny. I am proud right now.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

yourfavestoner said:


> Wow, side sleep is dominating. I've heard it's the best position for your body to be in, but still shocked at the results.
> 
> If I had a partner I'd be all about that! Stomach is the worst for cuddling.


My ex would sleep on his stomach when he wasn't in the mood and was fed up with my advances.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Right side, left side, back and left side and then goes to sleep. The same routine each time.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I accidentally voted for "Stomach" but I meant to click "Side."

I usually sleep on my right side, but I've been sleeping on my stomach more often than I have for a while. Sometimes I have the blanket over my head a bit.

There were a few times when I could only sleep on my back for a few months, so it's nice not to have to now. Sometimes I feel like I'm pretending to be dead when I sleep on my back.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

On my side. Interesting to see most of us sleep on our side,


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

side sleeper all the way


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I usually start right side, then back, then left side and repeat process till I fall asleep depending on how tired I am, I mostly always wake up on either right or left side.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If you sleep on your side, put a pillow between your legs. It will save your back and it's considerably more comfortable.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I fall asleep on my left side and wake up on either side or on my back. I want to be able to fall asleep on my back and stay like that the whole time like a vampire or kung fu master. Imagine falling asleep on your back and waking up seven hours later on your back, that would be something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Usually on my stomach or side, rarely on my back unless I'm too exhausted to move


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

It depends on the temperature. In the Season of Fire I sleep on my belly and sort of hang off the bed like a wet noodle. In the Season of Ice I sleep in a fetal position. Sort of more like tortellini.


----------



## TheGirlWithRats (Nov 8, 2018)

I have to sleep on my stomach. I can't fall asleep any other way. I sleep with two pillows, and my head is completely covered by one of them. I feel exposed if I don't do this. My head faces the left, probably because I'm left-handed.


----------



## AnimalSpirit (Nov 9, 2018)

I sleep on my back. I used to sleep on my side all during my youth but tried it on my back and now prefer it. 

I used to think sleeping on your stomach was a joke from Mr. Bean until I realized some people actually do do that. It's weird to me.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Side; sometimes curled into fetal position


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Side or stomach - I can't fall asleep at all on my back.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

After my last operation i had to sleep on my back for a while. It can be done and you do get used to it...sort of. Normally though i sleep on my front.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Depends where the cat wants to sleep


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 29, 2015)

I usually sleep on my stomach, but sometimes I'll sleep on my side. Sleeping on my back isn't even an option due to how uncomfortable it is.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Mainly my side currently because I can’t lay on my stomach for the time being. I prefer my right side, but it’s healthier to sleep on the left side. I usually hit every sleep position during the night though, I also change directions in which I’m laying. Sometimes I end up waking to me diagonal and my heads right next to my s/o’s *** lmao other times I wake up at the foot of the bed, or sometimes I’m halfway off the bed. My sleep positions are weird lol, when I was younger I could ONLY sleep with my butt in the air and my hands/arms in between my legs. Luckily I have a big bed, but sharing it with 2 other people (soon to be 3) and an animal is hard lol, I need more space.


----------



## WolverineLogan (Nov 20, 2018)

to use the computer on my side, usually the left, to sleep either side


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Usually on my side, arms crossed. Legs folded if it's chilly.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I still keep switching sides alot before falling asleep, but I've never been able to sleep on my stomach or stay on my back. I developed the habit of cuddling my pillow for awhile before I fall asleep, but even holding something like a pillow or a plushie continuously has been harder. I've noticed plushies and the like made my breathing more conscious and/or heavier, for some reason...

I'm always ripping the blankets completely from the bed and tucking a part over one leg. I can't sleep on a made bed, because it feels restricting. lol


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I mostly used to sleep on the (normally left) side, occasionally on back. But in recent years have moved to back only. I may well fall asleep with no pillows, but otherwise it's now a semi-rigid rectangular cushion under two soft pillows, all vertically placed. On a few occasions, I have been tired and almost certainly drinking, so fallen asleep and woken up with a laptop still on. That's awful, not least because of the possible risk of a)the laptop overheating and catching fire b)spilling your drink on either the laptop (thus likely killing it/electrocuting yourself) and/or the floor and it getting through the floorboards (spills like that are another, rather terrible, story I won't go into).


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Hanging upside down obvs.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

All of them.

Me and the bed have an awesome relationship. :grin2:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

komorikun said:


>


My first troll (it was 2000 and I was..._really_ naive), when I told him I covered my windows and stayed up at night, started insisting to the rest of the message board that this is how I always slept. "Ooohhhh hahahaha, look at Batgirl with tar paper on her windows, hanging upside-down in her closet! Hahahaha!" :/

He also insisted he was rich and had a boat and yadda yadda yadda, so yeah, I guess trolling the Switchboard forums all day, week after week, was a rich guy's fave hobby.

Years later I Googled his username and what few (likely false) personal details I remembered, and found he'd started trolling a TV forum (using all the same techniques) not long after Switchboard forums shut down, then he disappeared. Guess he finally found time for his boat.

...Anyway. /offtopic I have never in my life slept hanging upside-down in my closet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


>


hah I love bats.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

Bbpuff said:


> Side or stomach - I can't fall asleep at all on my back.


 This. Lying on back can actually make me nauseous. Same with sleeping while sitting up.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I only seem to fall asleep on my back.


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Always on my left side.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sleep is hard for me to begin with. My normal routine is to lie down on the couch on my right side because that is the best orientation I have looking at the tv. I try to fall asleep watching a documentary but I do sometimes switch to my left side. I fall asleep then wake up about an hour or two later then go right to my bed. Once I hit my bed I sleep on my side with my knees tucked up and the covers half way up my face, but when I wake up throughout the night, which is frequently, I immediately lie on my stomach with my left arm on top of the pillow and my right arm buried underneath the pillow but I tend to lay my head down both left and right depending on how restless I am. I do also toss and turn around frequently and I only try to sleep on my back when I am sad.


----------



## bipolar92 (Apr 2, 2018)

Had to lay on my back after my surgery and it was misery trying to sleep that way. I could barely sleep.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

curled up in a ball in a nest of blankets with my kitty cat on top of me for a lid.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

On my back or side with Tiffany lying next to me. 





Tiffany is my Yorkie. :haha


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Stomach feels weird sometimes but also kind of good. I sleep on my side or stomach.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Usually my side. Occasionally my stomach. Can't sleep on my back.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

on my left side.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

back / both sides


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Mostly on my sides. Sometimes I do find myself waking up on my back or a little bit tilted between side-back.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

ravens said:


> On my back or side with Tiffany lying next to me.
> 
> Tiffany is my Yorkie. :haha


lol.

I usually sleep on my back or sides but my dog is pretty stubborn, sometimes I only get a fraction of the bed space.


----------



## bayberry (Oct 13, 2017)

Mostly on my sides, but sometimes on my stomach.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Side or stomach. Sometimes wrapped up like a burrito in the duvet with maybe a bit of duvet sandwiched between legs. sometimes like at the weekend, I used to sleep upside down just to see if it felt different. It DIDNT really feel different while sleeping apart from waking up and the window and the light was coming at me from m a different direction. I sleep nude as well. Its way more comfy than wrapped up in stupid clothes you take off when you get up.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Mostly on my side


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Left side is relaxing for some reason. I've heard there being relations to load on internal organs or something along those lines.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I realize I am a freefaller sleeper. I sleep on my stomach. The only difference is that I have my arms under my pillow with my head facing my wall. Eventually I switch to sleeping on my side. You may see a bare foot sticking out from under my blankets. My foot got hot from wearing a sock.









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------

